# Tortoise Type?



## Javi (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello everyone. I just rescued this tortoise that was abandoned. Can anyone help me find out which type of tortoise she could be. I own sulcatas and just want to know how to properly care for her. Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 14, 2014)

It's either a California desert tortoise or Sonoran desert tortoise. @Yvonne G and @ascott will know exactly which one it is. They are both protected in California and Arizona.


----------



## ascott (Oct 14, 2014)

tortadise said:


> It's either a California desert tortoise or Sonoran desert tortoise. @Yvonne G and @ascott will know exactly which one it is. They are both protected in California and Arizona.



Sure looks to be a California Desert Tort...let's see what Yvonneworkcell thinks as well...I am working right now am peeking at my little phone screen while I am between stops....I will get a better look tonight...but if Yvonne pops in first I am confident she can offer some good insight....


----------



## Javi (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you so much tortadise for your response. What do you mean protected in California?


----------



## Javi (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your responses. Greatly appreciate it. Just want to be more informed about the type to give her the appropriate diet and care.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 14, 2014)

You will need a permit to own one. And you can't take him out of state. 


— Gus


----------



## G-stars (Oct 14, 2014)

As far as I know they get the same care and diet as sulcatas. 


— Gus


----------



## ascott (Oct 14, 2014)

ascott said:


> Sure looks to be a California Desert Tort...let's see what Yvonneworkcell thinks as well...I am working right now am peeking at my little phone screen while I am between stops....I will get a better look tonight...but if Yvonne pops in first I am confident she can offer some good insight....[/QUOTE
> 
> Apology for the "workcell" part behind Yvonnel ame...I am on my smarty pants phone and it is always grabbing stuff from weird places...lol


----------



## tortadise (Oct 14, 2014)

Javi said:


> Thank you so much tortadise for your response. What do you mean protected in California?


They are a protected species in the states in which they are naturally native to. Meaning they are technically state property.If you live in California your suppose to (I believe) obtain a permit. I think they're free and really easy to obtain though. Both are arid desert dwellers. Both will burrow and eat lots of cactus, weeds, and broadleaf weeds. They do hibernate during the winter. But I'd wait to do that until your more familiar with him. I have very little experience with either Sonoran or California desert tortoises so don't want steer you wrong.


----------



## Javi (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your great help. I will look into trying to get the permit to give her a home myself. If not I will find an agency that can take her. Once again thank you.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2014)

Javi, where did you find it? They are native to some areas.

I'm not able to open thumbnails, so I can't help with the ID.

Their care is more similar to a russian tortoise than a sulcata.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Javi, and welcome to the forum!

What makes you think this tortoise was abandoned, rather than lost? Things beyond our control happen all the time...gardener left gate open, board popped off the fence...any number of things could have happened and the tortoise could have escaped.

Try to find his owner (yes, it is a desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii)). Put up fliers on the utility poles in the neighborhood where the tortoise was found.

Desert tortoises are native to Southern California. They belong to the State and if you want to have one, you have to apply to the California Department of Game and Fish for a permit.

That looks like a very well-cared for and loved tortoise. Someone must be beside themselves to have learned he has escaped.


----------



## Javi (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your great suggestions. I have had her for a couple of weeks and been taking care of her like my sulcatas. Good diet and showers. She looks much better than when I got her. I rescued her from a guy that was going to abandon it because he could not take care of her. I just called him and he said he purchased it at what we call here in California a flea market or open air mall. Apparently someone was selling it at the gate of the main entrance. I will look into getting the permit to keep her our family has gotten attached to her. If we are not granted the permit I will look into an agency that can take her. Once again thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2014)

For as long as I've been taking care of desert tortoise adoptions I've never heard of anyone being refused a permit.


----------



## Javi (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2014)

Just contact your local CTTC chapter and they will give you the permit for free. Its very easy, and not a big deal at all. If this is a DT, it is illegal to sell it, but it is okay to give it away.


----------



## Javi (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you Tom. I will contact them as soon as possible.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Very sorry I can' help here... I don't have much "experience" with torts and for this reason I joined the forum: I still need help when dealing with my beloved tortoise. Good luck!


----------



## ascott (Oct 15, 2014)

ascott said:


> Sure looks to be a California Desert Tort...let's see what Yvonneworkcell thinks as well...I am working right now am peeking at my little phone screen while I am between stops....I will get a better look tonight...but if Yvonne pops in first I am confident she can offer some good insight....




Beautiful tort.....and look at the muscle on that head....must have been in an area that free grazing was allowed....nice. There will be no issue to apply for the permit....you can go to your local Turtle/Tortoise Club or you can get the half page app from Fish and Game....there is no cost and I too know of no one that was denied permits....glad you were there to help the tort out....

Have you put up a few fliers in the area just to make sure that there is not a missing person out there that belongs to the tortoise....? Don't give too much info on the flier...leave that up to anyone who may reply.....sometimes people will steal a tort and then sell it off....and that guy who bought it would never have known.....where in the world do you live (I am not asking your address or anything creepy like that , just general area)....and if you don't feel comfortable with fliers, perhaps you can look around a bit to see if you see any lost tortoise signage? If all done then looks like you have a tort to care for...


----------

